# Anybody ever use these?



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone has ever used the .22 LR cartriges loaded with small shot? I saw some a while back and almost bought some to see how they performed but I was unsure if they would damage my barrel on my 10/22 or not. I figured I would just shoot at some paper to see what kind of pattern I would get with them and then maybe use them on squirel and rabbits. If anybody has any experience with these please let me know how they worked. My main consern would any possibility of dammage to the barrel.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

they are great for filling your barrel with lead fouling... i would not use them.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

You could shoot a few, but you'll have to thoroughly clean the gun after every use. Also, they would absolutely not be adequate for hunting rabbits or squirrels ........... I have only used them at very close range for rats in a barn or under a feed bunk & still just wounded some.
Tim


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

OK thanks I don't think I'll be getting any.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes,these are used mainly for birds,rats,etc.-not for hunting,and as already stated they are a little bit dirty.Great for rodent control though.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

55 years ago I shot these out of a smoothbore 22. Had a real blast hunting and shooting those large yellow winged grasshoppers. They patterned real nice out of the smoothbore but scattered randonly out of a rifled barrel.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Out west we would keep a .22 pistol loaded with those for snakes......


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I use to use them for rats in the barn with a h&r 9 shot revolver. At one session I got both mom & dad and 6 babies at 3ft under a board I flipped.


----------

